# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  RODIN JAVNI APEL NA PORTALU

## marči

Javni apel udruge RODA zastupnicama i zastupnicima Hrvatskog sabora
prije glasanja o Prijedlogu zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji nalazi se na portalu.

Pročitajte ga, proslijedite ga...

Marči

----------


## mamma san

apel zastupnicima   :Smile:

----------


## martina123

*Jel se ovaj apel moze podijeliti zastupnicama i zastupnicima ispred Sabora?*
Ujutro, prije pocetka radnog vremena?
Moze li se to?
Da taj apel vide odmah sutra ujutro?

----------


## Aurora*

> Pročitajte ga, proslijedite ga...


Ne razumijem, da li to znaci da je na nama da ovo stigne u ruke zastupnika?

----------


## marči

ne naravno da nije, no slobodno ga čitaju i van ovog foruma.

----------

